# My Tego Skin . . .



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

. . . for my as-yet-to-arrive Kindle.

My name is Trish (hi!) and this is my first post although I've been reading for awhile. I've got a Kindle on order with Amazon, but I couldn't stand it anymore and just bought one on Ebay that should be here Wednesday! It was only $40 more and had free shipping, so I decided it was worth it. Now I just need to decide which Oberon cover to buy. 

Here is the skin I ordered:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WwyrGjTJrM3L_WEkGVZL1g?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5vy5YIBz3tsi7Frey5GklQ?feat=directlink

I uploaded some of my own artwork, so I hope it comes out ok!

*Link to myTego.com







*


----------



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

OK, sorry to be dense. My pictures aren't working, so I just put in the links for now.

I put the link Picasa provided in between the img tags and that is what didn't work. Any suggestions?

Trish


----------



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the pictures to show up by doing a right click and a copy image location. Hopefully this isn't bandwidth theft, is it? I don't know why the link Picassa provided doesn't work.

Trish


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are lovely! Your Kindle is going to look great.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love your designs, really pretty and abstract.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. Welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words y'all!

My Kindle will be here in 1 to 3 hours . . . but I may very well be a puddle of goo on the floor by then. That last bit of waiting is always the hardest!

Trish


----------



## sara84 (Aug 6, 2009)

eclecticmama said:


> Thanks for the kind words y'all!
> 
> My Kindle will be here in 1 to 3 hours . . . but I may very well be a puddle of goo on the floor by then. That last bit of waiting is always the hardest!
> 
> Trish


I know what you're going through - I'm waiting for mine right now!!

FWIW, my hubby ordered me a kindle skin at http://www.laptopskinsplus.com using my design with our lab Sam on it


----------

